
Design-time Versus Meeting-time - craigkerstiens
http://www.adaptivepath.com/ideas/design-interrupted-design-time-versus-meeting-time
======
mkramlich
Here's the pattern I've seen at a lot of companies:

    
    
      1. let's have a meeting!
      2. let's make it a regular meeting
      3. let's have more meetings
      4. let's make them regular too
      5. how come we don't get as much work done as we used to?
      6. let's have a strict agenda for each meeting and try to be brief
      7. let's have less meetings
      8. let's only have meetings that are strictly necessary, and call them ad hoc
      9. back to step 1
    

Whereas my own evolved preference is something like this:

    
    
      1. let's only have meetings that are strictly necessary, and call them ad hoc

------
alabut
A great way to deal with the different modes is to establish habits and
routines around each of them. My friend is head of design at Salesforce and
turned me on to the concept of "Me, Make, Meet":

[http://managinguxteams.com/2010/03/27/me-make-meet-how-to-
ma...](http://managinguxteams.com/2010/03/27/me-make-meet-how-to-manage-a-ux-
managers-calendar/)

Tldr - use your calendar to carve out concrete "me time" to reflect, cave time
at the beginning of the day to make stuff when your energy is highest, and set
aside meetings and office hours for the end of the day.

------
casca
TL;DR - designers and project teams need longer periods of unbroken time to
get things done.

~~~
maybird
Yup, anybody who needs to be creative for that matter. Artists, engineers,
designers, etc.

------
TimPC
We're doing this now. Our biggest challenge is that we don't have a set start
of day for anyone (some of our team have sleep disorders that cause their
start of day to migrate over the week). Any advice for that case?

~~~
PhilRae
Save meetings for Friday afternoon catchup. No-one works well on Friday
afternoons

~~~
badiboy
I am in same position where most of my team comes in during different parts of
am time. Would it be effective to have daily status meetings right around
lunch or at end of the day? Suggestions are welcome.

------
3pt14159
Move the meetings to the end of the day if you can. Most people have their
most productive hours in the morning.

~~~
jonny_eh
Is that true? Any stats behind that?

